# Pay Rate for Consulting Services



## cpc2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have somewhat of a unique opportunity to work for a physician remotely who wants to consult me regarding coding questions and pay me basically per diem as needed.  He wants me to be available to answer questions via email and phone as needed to assist billing/secretarial staff at his office.  He asked me what I would like to be paid per phone call.  I have no idea what to charge.  Any advice from someone in a similar situation?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 16, 2009)

I do this quite a bit and I learned from the attorneys in my area, I charge by the hour comparable to them and have a 10 minute minimum.  So for simplicity you could say charge $120 per hour and with a 10 minute minimum you would have $20.  Make your rate match your resume!
Debra Mitchell, MSPH, CPC-H


----------



## mrsmith (Jun 18, 2009)

*Question*

Since you brought up the topic of consulting, how do you get started in consulting for yourself?  

Smith


----------

